# [SOLVED] NFS on boot-connection refused -Remote system error

## mosquito

I have setup my NFS server and client according to the howto:

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto

But I didnt succeed. I get this error on boot:

```
* Mounting network filesystems...                                      [ok]

mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused

* Could not mount all network filesystems!                                  [!!]
```

Server: 192.168.1.1

```
#etc/exports

/usr/portage    192.168.1.100(rw,no_root_squash,sync)

/home/mosquito    192.168.1.100(rw)
```

```
server root # rc-status

Runlevel: default

  local                                                                  [ started ]

  netmount                                                          [ started ]

  hostname                                                          [ started ]

  net.eth0                                                            [ started ]

  sshd                                                                 [ started ]

  metalog                                                             [ started ]

  pure-ftpd                                                          [ started ]

  nfs                                                                    [ started ]

  portmap                                                           [ started ]
```

Client: 192.168.1.100

```
#cat /etc/fstab | grep nfs

192.168.1.1:/usr/portage       /usr/portage    nfs             rsize=16384,wsize=16384         0 0

192.168.1.1:/home/mosquito          /mnt/delta        nfs             rsize=16384,wsize=16384         0 0
```

```
Client mosquito #  rc-status

Runlevel: default

  local                                                                                               [ started ]

  netmount                                                                                       [ started ]

  portmap                                                                                         [ started ]

  net.eth0                                                                                         [ started ]

  metalog                                                                                          [ started ]

  cupsd                                                                                             [ started ]

  hostname                                                                                       [ started ]

  nfs                                                                                                 [ started ]
```

It seems to me like its a blocking from server side but I can't figure out what is the missing link  :Confused: Last edited by mosquito on Wed Jul 13, 2005 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UgolinoII

try getting it working for any host first:

ie

<path> *(rw,sync)

in /etc/exports

if that doesnt work then you've narrowed the problem a bit.

have a log in /var/log/messages on the client & server, sometimes that gives a clue (i discovered some portmap funk in there when i was setting this up)

sorry to ask this but, have you definately got nfs support in your kernel ? *ducks*

----------

## c4

I reccon you have nfs support in your servers and your other boxs kernel. Your server syntax seems looks ok, though I have a slightly different setup as per the Gentoo diskless node guide See sections 5.5 and 5.6 about the configurations.

For my server I use 

```
/home/my_user/mp3           192.168.1.1(sync,rw,root_squash)
```

and my hosts /etc/fstab has this:

```
server:/home/my_user/mp3 /home/my_user/mp3 nfs hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192   0 0
```

works just fine.

----------

## mosquito

 *UgolinoII wrote:*   

> try getting it working for any host first:
> 
> ie
> 
> <path> *(rw,sync)
> ...

 

Changing /etc/exports to:

```
#etc/exports

/usr/portage    192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,sync)

/home/mosquito    192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw)
```

didn't make any changes

Client:

```
# mount /mnt/delta
```

still returns the same error

I have no /var/log/messages on either Server or Client. Please specify how to set this up.

And yes I definately got nfs support in kernel on both boxes.

/usr/src/linux/.config for both server and client box.

```
#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set
```

and  *c4 wrote:*   

> Gentoo diskless node guide. See sections 5.5 and 5.6 about the configurations.

 

didn't make any solution pop up... unfortunately

----------

## kottlettstanze

Make sure portmap isn't listening to localhost-only  :Smile: 

EDIT: to do so, comment the line PORTMAP_OPTS="-l" in /etc/conf.d/portmap

----------

## mosquito

 *kottlettstanze wrote:*   

> Make sure portmap isn't listening to localhost-only 
> 
> EDIT: to do so, comment the line PORTMAP_OPTS="-l" in /etc/conf.d/portmap

 

Was already done. So unfortunately no changes...

~mosquito

----------

## mosquito

I found this in my log file:

```
                - Last output repeated 6 times -

Jun  3 21:20:54 [kernel] nfsd: last server has exited

Jun  3 21:21:46 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 (root@delta) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #10 SMP Thu Jun$

Jun  3 21:21:49 [kernel] 0000:00:09.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
```

something is wrong with the ethernet 0000:00:09.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed but strange since the card is working using ssh, ftp and web.... 

i have tried to move the box to be on the same net (local GREEN) and eliminate the risk for false settings on my firewall.

Any idea... ?? there is no errors on the bootup screen.... everything is marked [ok] ..

----------

## eroth

hi there mosquito...

not sure if you've solved this issue yet yourself or not, but i stumbled upon your thread, as i got the same exact errors myself.

i've solved the issue on my side, as it turned out to be my firewall blocking the nfs ports.  i'm using shorewall, so just added new policies for fw to loc and loc to fw.

not sure if this helps you, or if you still need help anyway...but here's my 2 cents anyway

----------

## mosquito

Hi Eroth

It was not my firewall causing any errors....

It was an error due to wrong server IP adress.. so much effort for just a stupid mistake.... 

Now its working  :Smile: 

----------

